# Regarding those Bully Sticks



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

After watching Bella polish off a 10" braided bully stick in 45 minutes on Christmas, I won't be buying any more. Antlers are the way to go, IMO.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link!!!! I'm with nairB, once Bear started scarfing bullies down in under an hour, this turned into a "once in a blue moon" treat. I'm sticking with marrow bones and antlers. Though I'm sure marrow bones back a decent amount of calories given how rich marrow tends to be. Correct me, if I'm wrong. 

I really like how the article emphasizes, that all food (kibble, treats, food scraps, etc) must be accounted for in a dog's diet. Bear's favorite treats so far are vegetables. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

According to that article, that 10" braided bully had 270-660 calories. Yikes.

I've been limiting her overall treat intake quite a bit over the past two weeks or so, along with giving her a little less food. Any treats she gets now are for training. Due to a sore back, I can't weigh her right now, but I can tell just by looking at her waist that she has slimmed down a bit.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah after watching mine finish a bully stick as long as he was in under 90 minutes I wont feed them anymore. Whats interesting is he go clostridium 2 years ago we assumed came from another dog. He ate a bully stick a few days before testing positive. Yet, I continued to feed them because I didnt realize the connection/risk now after reading that article, I wonder if that infection came from the bully stick.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have never,or will ever give them to my dogs.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not surprised about c. diff or e. coli. c.diff is found in most soils. e.coli is found in the soil and intestines (including yours). There are different strains of e.coli. Some dangerous... some not. MRSA is concerning though.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I gave one to Keisel when he was 9 weeks old (6 inches long) and not only did he go in a trans and didn't want to be near me with it or take a break from chewing on it, he almost choked! I heard him gag and went to grab him - opened his mouth and pulled it out and almost the whole original length of the bully stick all white and slimy was still intact.

Thought about just waiting till he was older since I didn't think it was a good idea to give them to puppies but now with how high the calorie content is - I might just stick to antlers and marrow bones too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner had one bully stick when he was a year old. I didn't like the smell or mess. I've never given one to Honey. We do antlers...


----------



## Joyb1313 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just over a week ago I had one very sick puppy. I saw the article several days ago about the bacteria just after giving him the same bully stick he had been chewing on the day before he got sick. He hadn't really consumed much, but had just been chewing on it the first time. He had been chewing it about 20 min when I saw that article and took it away. He woke up and vomited first thing the next morning just as he had the week before. I immediately decided to feed him the bland food the vet had given me the week before and he seemed out of it all day, but didn't get nearly so sick. I am now thinking that this is all related to me bully stick and the nasty bacteria lurking on/in it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJD_GR (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a long time Golden owner and for the past few years we've been buying bullys because they're so great for our dogs. But I'm beginning to understand not all bullys are created equal! But, our favorite supplier (BBS aka bestbullysticks) did but this out yesterday and we're gonna stick with them I think. They haven't let me down in the past and my Maggie's teeth have never been so clean! http://hosting.fyleio.com/26191/public/01302013/message2.jpg


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Generally marrow bones and other weight carrying bones are frowned upon in the raw feeding community because of the risks of chipping teeth, the bones are extremely dense because they carry hundreds of pounds of weight. Try stripped turkey drumsticks or pork legs. Even better is cut some kibble out of each meal then feed a fat turkey drumstick Meat on, in the afternoon and he will be busy for a while


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CJD_GR said:


> I'm a long time Golden owner and for the past few years we've been buying bullys because they're so great for our dogs. But I'm beginning to understand not all bullys are created equal! But, our favorite supplier (BBS aka bestbullysticks) did but this out yesterday and we're gonna stick with them I think. They haven't let me down in the past and my Maggie's teeth have never been so clean! http://hosting.fyleio.com/26191/public/01302013/message2.jpg


Supposedly any food manufacturer in the US is subject to USDA and FDA inspections, but it's pretty well known that this is a joke and inspection/enforcement is lax at best. That's why we have so many recalls in the human food chain, such as with cantaloupes, spinach, hamburger meat, etc. I put very little weight in such a claim made on the ad you posted, unless they can back it up with dates of inspections. If not, then that's just a marketing ploy and you might not want to rely on it as to the bully stick's safety.....JMO.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I've never liked bully sticks, I could never let my dogs lick me if they had been chewing on bull d**ks. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We also do antlers only and the occasional marrow bones. We tried bully sticks one time and they smelled horrible and our boys finished them way too fast. I think they're a total waste of money.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

CJD_GR said:


> I'm a long time Golden owner and for the past few years we've been buying bullys because they're so great for our dogs. But I'm beginning to understand not all bullys are created equal! But, our favorite supplier (*BBS aka bestbullysticks*) did but this out yesterday and we're gonna stick with them I think. They haven't let me down in the past and my Maggie's teeth have never been so clean! http://hosting.fyleio.com/26191/public/01302013/message2.jpg


Just a note of caution, I actually had some issues with bully sticks from them.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmmmmm.......my girl gets one every evening. No problems, no issues. I get them from my trainer, but I can't remember the brand. My girl LOVES them, they keep her teeth incredibly clean (she is almost 2 and has NO tartar). The bullies I get from my trainer are low smell ~ I've purchased those really stinky ones from the chain dog stores before ~ yuck! Luckily too, my girl gets tons of exercise and is kept on a proper diet, so she doesn't have a weight problem due to the bullies.

Gosh....I will certainly double check our sources for our bullies!

Gosh, I'm going to really have to consider these issues. 4% chance of the one bacteria (which is such a low risk), and 24% chance of e-coli, which is not a problem for the dog, but only for the humans. I will begin to wash my hands after handling bullies, for starters. I will look at my source for bullies too. Not ready to give up on them just yet.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I've always wondered about this; the possibility of chipping/breaking a tooth. I do give my girl an occasional raw beef bone, or elk knuckle bone (not raw). I might try that turkey drumstick some time! Uncooked...right?! I'll still do an occasional bone mentioned above, just not too often. btw, I had a collie that would use his bottom front teeth to scrape, scrape, scrape those bones and wore down those teeth to almost nothing. I was a bit dopey back then and didn't pay enough attention. Now I am much, much more vigilant about routinely checking all parts of my dog for potential trouble. 




Tuco said:


> Generally marrow bones and other weight carrying bones are frowned upon in the raw feeding community because of the risks of chipping teeth, the bones are extremely dense because they carry hundreds of pounds of weight. Try stripped turkey drumsticks or pork legs. Even better is cut some kibble out of each meal then feed a fat turkey drumstick Meat on, in the afternoon and he will be busy for a while
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

I read the article:
whats the misconception?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I think the misconception, at least what I gathered, is that people think they aren't so high in calories. Or that there isn't any dietary consideration when giving these chew treats. Maybe people don't associate them with other food treats? They certainly have calories and those calories need to be taken into consideration when making decisions on feeding. I only give the 6" bullies, but I'm sure there might be people giving those big 12" bullies to little 25lb dogs, lol!! I don't know? I think the other misconception is that they don't contain bacteria?? I really didn't think about that bacteria, or e-coli, so I am glad for that information. As I mentioned earlier, I plan to now wash my hands after giving my girl her daily bully.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

hahahaha! I know! When I found out what they were, I was so grossed out....but....I still give them to my girl! My son gets so disgusted when I give my girl kisses on her lips, or I let her lick me...he says "you know she licks her vagina, how can you let her lick you?" hahahahahhaaha! Oh well! I just try not to think about it! Vagina or bully!




Tuco said:


> I've never liked bully sticks, I could never let my dogs lick me if they had been chewing on bull d**ks. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I wished my girl liked antlers. I tried both the cut and uncut. Nope! Won't even touch em. Oh well. The bullies to go fast, and they aren't cheap, but they work to keep my girl's teeth super clean and white. 

Just like food, what works for one, doesn't always work for another. Antlers are way less gross though!



jwemt81 said:


> We also do antlers only and the occasional marrow bones. We tried bully sticks one time and they smelled horrible and our boys finished them way too fast. I think they're a total waste of money.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Hmmmmm.......my girl gets one every evening. No problems, no issues. I get them from my trainer, but I can't remember the brand. My girl LOVES them, they keep her teeth incredibly clean (she is almost 2 and has NO tartar). The bullies I get from my trainer are low smell ~ I've purchased those really stinky ones from the chain dog stores before ~ yuck! Luckily too, my girl gets tons of exercise and is kept on a proper diet, so she doesn't have a weight problem due to the bullies.
> 
> Gosh....I will certainly double check our sources for our bullies!
> 
> Gosh, I'm going to really have to consider these issues. 4% chance of the one bacteria (which is such a low risk), and *24% chance of e-coli, which is not a problem for the dog, but only for the humans.* I will begin to wash my hands after handling bullies, for starters. I will look at my source for bullies too. Not ready to give up on them just yet.


Actually, e-coli can be a problem for dogs with weakened immune systems, some puppies and senior dogs.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Actually, e-coli can be a problem for dogs with weakened immune systems, some puppies and senior dogs.


Even in very weakened immune systems its extremely rare that they will get even moderately sick from it, and even lower in death, bear with me because I haven't read the statistic for a while but I think it's something like a one hundredth of a percent die from ecoli when they contract it ONLY WHEN THEY SHOW SYMPTOMS


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I've always wondered about this; the possibility of chipping/breaking a tooth. I do give my girl an occasional raw beef bone, or elk knuckle bone (not raw). I might try that turkey drumstick some time! Uncooked...right?! I'll still do an occasional bone mentioned above, just not too often. btw, I had a collie that would use his bottom front teeth to scrape, scrape, scrape those bones and wore down those teeth to almost nothing. I was a bit dopey back then and didn't pay enough attention. Now I am much, much more vigilant about routinely checking all parts of my dog for potential trouble.


Knuckle bones are abit better, but still not great. I really wouldn't cook anything , cooking it takes away alot of nutrition and dental benefits in addition cooking bone is dangerous as it can splinter. The general rule is if you are feeding bone try to feed raw meaty bones, and don't feed bone from prey that a dog couldn't catch in the wild, generally pork is about the biggest. Turkey, chicken, rabbit, pork, lamb, veal are all great options. I feed raw food only, no kibble and have been doing so for about 18 years, if you have any more questions you can message me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yes! I'd forgotten about dogs in those categories! Very good point!



Dallas Gold said:


> Actually, e-coli can be a problem for dogs with weakened immune systems, some puppies and senior dogs.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

the number of dogs that get sick from ecoli and the even smaller number that pass is so small i wouldnt be concerned, your dog is a thousand times more likely to choke on a peice of kibble or a toy, literally everywhere a dog goes has ecoli, they often mess with other dogs sh*t, ecoli, Long standing puddles, ecoli, Contaminated bully sticks, ecoli. I really wouldnt worry, Their Digestive systems are so robust even a very sick dog would have a hard time contracting it


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Actually, e-coli can be a problem for dogs with weakened immune systems, some puppies and senior dogs.


My and neighboring (raw fed) dogs were not immunocomprimised and both sets of usual iron clad stomach crews had some intestinal upset from a batch of bullies. Not life threatening in these cases but enough to warrant a vet visit. Not trying to sway anyone against bullies, but be aware that even healthy dogs can be susceptible to their bacteria.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Based on what Bully Sticks are actually made it causes little doubt for me that they could have cooties on them. Most cooties mentioned in the article don't cause problems unless immune compromised or sick.

You would be horrified to know how many people are actually positive for MRSA alone.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Statistics mean nothing when it's your dog that is ill.... that's my philosophy on things. a 4% chance of a dog being affected by something that I can prevent? That's a decision every pet owner must make for themselves and their pet and I know what my decision will be...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine get Bully sticks occasionally like when they will be in the car for hours traveling or when tons of people will be over- Decreases the begging. Holidays and birthdays they always get. Buddy and Cozy are happy with Split antlers. Roxy is too into moving and playing chew on anything other than toys. Lucy wants real food or nothing at all!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I found out the brand my training facility carries: Bravo! Brand Bully Sticks. This is what I found on their website:

Bully Sticks are 100% *Beef Sticks Dog Treats* and dog chews that are made from the pizzle or penis of the bull. Pizzles have historically been used for different purposes from walking canes to medicinal powders, and even eaten in their raw or cooked form by humans in parts of the world today. In the United States, pizzles are most commonly used as *dog chews*. These bully sticks or *Beef Stick Dog Treats* and chews originate from primarily US or South American cattle. In recent years there have been new products introduced to the US market from India (these are water buffalo pizzles) and from Australia and New Zealand. Most people prefer bully sticks that are from either the US or South America because of the safety and cooking standards employed. It is our belief that *bully sticks* from India and China are of inferior quality and not cooked or prepared properly.

I agree with DallasGold though, that it is a personal choice regarding risk/reward. I'll continue to buy Bella her Bullies ~ but only from Bravo! But I may cut back on the amounts, and won't give them to puppies, immune compromised, and/or elderly dogs. Just not worth the risk, to me, in those cases. Thanks for posting the article DallasGold! Regardless of ones reaction to it, or believes about the information presented, it's always nice to know versus not knowing!!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the post!i think this is the cause of my puppy's intermittent mushy or diarrhea poops. Never occurred to me since all worm tests were negative. I suspect clostridium!

PetMD Mobile - Dog Health Article


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

*Clostridium difficile in dogs *

Clostridium difficile will normally not cause problems, but antibiotic treatment can make it possible for this bacterium to overgrow other bacteria in the gut of the dog and cause pseudomembranous colitis. Pseudomembranous colitis is a serious infection of the colon. If a dog develops pseudomembranous colitis, treatment with other antibiotics must be stopped and the veterinarian must start giving the dog antibiotics capable of attacking Clostridium difficile, e.g. *metronidazole*, *vancomvcin*, *fusidic acid*, or *bacitracin*. Clostridium difficile is resistant to most antibiotics and it can therefore thrive when common antibiotics are used to treat other dog diseases.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

C.diff is almost always related to antibiotic use. Again, c.diff is found in the dirt, it is found all over the place. A dog or human must be immune compromised or have impaired intestinal bacteria flora (usually from antibiotic use) in order to get c.diff. Also, dogs tend to have stomachs that are slightly more acidic than humans. Therefore bacteria such as c. diff are usually killed in the stomach before it reaches the intestines. Humans who take proton pump inhibitors for acid reflux are getting infected by c. diff more often because these drugs decrease stomach acid.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh how quickly a normal dog can become an IBD dog. I'm living that nightmare now with my 9 year old Toby. Unfortunately you don't realize your dog is immuno-compromised many times until there is a crisis... that is why I'm risk adversive on many things.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Bully sticks smell like urine. I, too, give antlers and marrow bones. The doggie dentists do not like them because they cause slab fractures of the fourth premolars... I see that more in labs who are such strong chewers.....


----------

